# My New Munchkin Kitten! Help me out here! =)



## Hope Love Beauty (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello everyone! My name is Kelly and I am new here. I just got my first kitten and he is a munchkin cat! I was thinking of naming him Aiden but I am not sure yet. I sort of wanted a name that matches his looks. He is a cream colored long haired boy, so I want something to set that off. If you can help me out with some name ideas Id really appreciate it. Here are some pictures of him! I want to show off! =)


















































































Also, I have another question. I brought my lovely little kitty home last night. As soon as i let him out of his carrier he was spastic and started hiding behind all corners. I read up on introducing cats to new homes and I realized this is normal. Eventually, after a couple hours he warmed up to me and even slept on my bed. I thought he was all better, but now whenever I move suddenly he darts back to corners, under the couch or dresser, etc. For example, when I was downstairs earlier I was sitting down and he was next to me, purring and playing. When I got up though he ran under the couch. Is that normal behavior? And also, I have gotten him to adapt to my liter box, he took to it right away but I have yet to get him to eat. I sprinkled some of the food his breeder fed him(she gave me a small baggy) onto the food I had purchased but still nothing. I just moved it from the kitchen up to my bedroom thinking if i keep everything in one place it will be better. Still, nothing. Should I be worried or will he eventually take to it!?

Thanks in advance guys! I know there is alot going on in this post but if you can help me with the naming or food/running away problem Id really appreciate it! THANKYOU!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi, Kelly, welcome!

In order to choose the correct name, I'll need to spend about a week with this adorable little guy. Seriously. The sooner the better. So PM me and I'll give you my address in San Diego. This is urgent, because he needs a name soon.

Okay, seriously. The jumpiness? I have two adult cats that still do that, but I got them as adults. He'll probably get over it, but it's very normal. Imagine that you're living with huge monsters. You'd jump, too, when one of them moved. 8O 

Sometimes it takes 24 hours or so for them to eat, so I wouldn't worry about that at all, I'd be happier that he took to the litter box right away.


----------



## Banana2363 (Feb 22, 2008)

i agree. we will have to pass him around to make sure his name is right..LOL

He is adorable! I like the name you picked though.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a name for you...MINE :lol: That kitty is positively precious! Talk about a cuteness overload :luv He looks like a powder puff. 

I don't know why, but looking at him made me think of Orange Julius...Julius could be a cute name


----------



## mrssal (Jun 10, 2004)

OMG! he is too dang cute!

It took me a good 2 weeks to name Macy, well...prolly longer than that since he hid under the bed for three weeks and wouldn't come near us for 2 he was a ferral kitten.

I just look at you pic tho and I keep thinking Bubba :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a sweetie


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

What an adorable little baby... :heart I was thinking of the names Sam or Pippin... since he's a little Hobbit... :wink:


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

ok i will give you a few names:

Amos
Adonis
Ajax
Apollo
Bacardi
Bernie
Bobo
Bonzai
Chevy
Dallas
Duece
Diesel

i could go on and on


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the name Linus, too. I don't know why, but he reminds me of the little kid in the Peanuts comic strip....


----------



## Hope Love Beauty (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your help! The little guy finally ate last night! I was so ecstatic! Haha. Who ever thought you could be so happy watching a little kitty eat his food?! I'm still undecided about the name, but I may just stick with Aiden.... hmmm. I thought about naming him Apollo too Harry, but i just do not think it fits him. Hes too much of a cuddle bug for such a strong name!! The hobbit names are cute though! I love things with references. We shall see on the kitty name! =)

But yes, I'm Glad you all like him so much! If you ever come down to MD you are sure welcome to come down and huggle him! I cannot afford the shipping costs though to send him to all of you though!


----------



## RuthC86 (Mar 11, 2008)

OMG I want him!! He is the sweetest


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I love the little legs, the face, the tail...ok..everything.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome............and what an adorable baby you have!!!!!!!!!! :luv


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

MD as in Maryland??? Maryland??? Now we know I have the best shot at stealing little Aiden . . . .

What an incredible cutie. For some reason, I looked at him and thought -- Cooper.


----------



## Hope Love Beauty (Apr 6, 2008)

Yup MD as in Maryland! Youre welcome to try and steal him October but I have a pretty good grip! Ima hold on tight to him. Heh=)


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome to you and the cutie! :love2


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

I like the name Aiden  

He is soooo cute! Would you have to be more careful of him getting spine injuries like you do with sausage dogs because of his little legs?


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Cuuuuuuute!!!!!!!!!! :luv


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

OMG he's too too cute!! He's so fluffy! October, you're going to have to share him with me!


----------



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

He is just so adorable! I'm not sure about Aiden ... it's such a popular name for baby boys right now ... I think such a cute little feline fluff-ball needs something a little more unusual. He says Cosmo or Tristram to me


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, Maryland is a big state and we could still be hundreds of miles apart. I may have to continue to enjoy pictures of little Aiden. I'm in Anne Arundel County; how about you?


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

My dad lives in Maryland


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Is he Australian and living in Maryland? That doesn't happen too often. I hope you know all you'd have to do is open your mouth here, and people would follow you around like you're a pop star. :lol:


----------



## Hope Love Beauty (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all of your comments! You all are too sweet!

I made a veterinarian appointment for the kitten the other day(just for a standard checkup) and when I was asked for his name I said Aiden. So, I suppose it is official now! =)

Jimmy, munchkin cats legs do not cause them to have spinal problems. At least, that is what the majority of the literature on the breed states. Its just a cute little physical feature!

And October, my parents live in Anne Arundel actually. Youre not too dar away! 

Here are some new pictures too. Thought I would upload them!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Omg, I have to say it again: I love Aiden so much! And I think that name suits him 

October -- Hehe, yup, my dad just lives in Maryland, his work sent him there so it's only temporary. LOL I'm trying to imagine my dad as a pop star right now, hahaha!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There's an Aiden Fan Club in my office now. We're just dying over how adorable he is. :luv


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Silver dear, you should give your Dad my number and my boyfriend and I could meet him for a drink or three at a bar in Annapolis.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hehe, that would be cool, except I have no idea whereabouts in Maryland he lives! We don't keep in contact all that much :?


----------



## Banana2363 (Feb 22, 2008)

awww, I just wanna grab him and kiss his furry belly!!!


----------



## lanib2 (Apr 14, 2008)

he is soo cute!

Off topic-ish ... I can kinda see a scratching post in the photo, what kinda did you get? I ask cause I am getting a munchkin kitten on Friday and I really am stuck on what type of scratchig post to get.

This will be my first cat and I dont want to get hime something that he cannot use! I am mostly just worried because of his short legs that some scratching post / trees might be too big for him to use.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Aww, another Munchkin! I've love to see pics!


----------



## lanib2 (Apr 14, 2008)

Silver deer said:


> Aww, another Munchkin! I've love to see pics!


I wont be getting my munchkin until Friday lunchtime, but I do have a photo from the Breeder (he's 7 weeks old in the photo) When I do get him I will post a meet my kitty (with lots of photos!).


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Omg, he's so cute! :luv Have you got a name for him yet? Can't wait to see more pics later on


----------



## lanib2 (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks, I dont know why but I had his name picked the moment I saw his photo. He's name is Orion.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

You can tell I'm a vet tech. When I saw him my first thought was, "if he gets sick and needs IV fluids, where will they place the catheter???"

He is cute. Sorry, I'm bad with names.


----------



## fourisbest (Apr 13, 2008)

Munchkin babies oh joy, I want one! Too cute!!!


----------

